# [2009] Lodges Timeshare at Horseshoe



## continia

Just recieved a minutes of settlement from a class action lawsuit from 1996 Diane Williams/Horseshoe Resort Corp. that i was totally unaware of.  I have read through the settlement am really not sure was has been gain.  Although I know what has been lost as it seems my maintenance fees have increased by $ 203. per week and I have also been charged a $60 legal fee on each of my weeks.  Not only that the fees are retroactive to fees already paid for last year.

If any other Horseshoe Owners(Lodges) or other owners familiar with the lawsuit and or can share with me my options it would be appreciated.

Thanks Tony


----------



## Ironwood

Don't know what's happening with the Lodges, everything looked the same when I drove by there earlier today.  Here's what Skyline has planned for the entire complex.

http://www.thestar.com/specialsections/skiingguide/article/702621


----------



## Maple_Leaf

*Big Changes at Horseshoe*



continia said:


> Just recieved a minutes of settlement from a class action lawsuit from 1996 Diane Williams/Horseshoe Resort Corp. that i was totally unaware of.  I have read through the settlement am really not sure was has been gain.  Although I know what has been lost as it seems my maintenance fees have increased by $ 203. per week and I have also been charged a $60 legal fee on each of my weeks.  Not only that the fees are retroactive to fees already paid for last year.
> 
> If any other Horseshoe Owners(Lodges) or other owners familiar with the lawsuit and or can share with me my options it would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks Tony



Based on what I read you have the following options:

1.  Pay your 2010 maintenance fee
2.  Default on your 2010 maintenance fee and let Skyline take possession of your interval
3.  Sell your interval on TUG or Ebay

I suggest options 1 or 3 depending on whether you want to spend time at Horseshoe going forward.


----------



## Maple_Leaf

*Lodges at Horseshoe Blog*

There is a new blog discussing the Lodges at Horseshoe:

http://lodgesathorseshoe.blogspot.com/


----------



## Ironwood

Skyline has grand plans for the re-development of Horseshoe Valley....now if they could only add a few feet to the ski hill!

http://www.thestar.com/specialsecti...le/702621--horseshoe-valley-builds-on-success


----------



## Maple_Leaf

*Golf Opens April 16*

Because of the warm weather, Horseshoe is opening the Highlands golf course on April 16 instead of the scheduled May 1.

http://www.horseshoeresort.com/events.html?e=129&p=11&s=0


----------



## Ironwood

Drove by yesterday, and the couple of holes roadside look ready to go.  Most Barrie area courses have opened in the past week with the early spring.


----------



## Maple_Leaf

*Horseshoe Valley Information Meeting*

Did anyone attend the March 9 information meeting about the proposed development of Horseshoe Valley?


----------



## Ironwood

I am interested in hearing about the Horseshoe Valley development plans as well.  We were away on a ski week exchange at Intrawest Tremblant that week and missed the information session.


----------



## Maple_Leaf

*Georgian Valley*



Ironwood said:


> I am interested in hearing about the Horseshoe Valley development plans as well.  We were away on a ski week exchange at Intrawest Tremblant that week and missed the information session.



There seems to be a discussion going on here:

http://lodgesathorseshoe.blogspot.com/


----------



## Ironwood

Thanks MapleLeaf...I had hadn't been on the Lodges site in quite some time.  No visible signs of any development activity yet, but thats just driving by on Horsehoe Valley Road.  Now that the local courses are opening for the season, I plan to hit a bucket of balls at Highlands this Sunday, and I'll drive around the resort to see if there is anything actively going on.


----------



## Maple_Leaf

Ironwood said:


> Thanks MapleLeaf...I had hadn't been on the Lodges site in quite some time.  No visible signs of any development activity yet, but thats just driving by on Horsehoe Valley Road.  Now that the local courses are opening for the season, I plan to hit a bucket of balls at Highlands this Sunday, and I'll drive around the resort to see if there is anything actively going on.



Skyline is planning to demolish the ski lodge and replace it.  I would think they would do that over the summer so it's ready for ski season.  Also they are supposed to be refurbishing the exterior of the Lodges timeshare.  It would be nice if they had that done before our week 29 stay there.


----------



## Maple_Leaf

*Horseshoe Adventure Park*

I read here that Horseshoe Resort is planning on having an adventure park up and running by July 1, including:

A 1 km zip line
Summer tubing
Climbing wall
Mini-golf
Zorbing
Mountain biking
Rollerblading
My kids are already jumping out of their skins at the prospect of doing these things this summer at Horseshoe, especially the zorbing.


----------



## Maple_Leaf

*New Website for the Lodges*

Skyline has put up a couple of web pages on their Horseshoe Resort website for the Lodges timeshares.  Some folks are talking about it here:

http://lodgesathorseshoe.blogspot.com/2010/09/new-web-presence-for-lodges.html


----------



## Ironwood

Thanks Maple Leaf for posting the link again.  The Georgian Valley clip promoting activities at the resort features two tennis courts, which are now gone...having been converted to a skate park earlier this summer.  The local township is finishing construction of two community courts in the recreation park at the entrance to line 4 leading into the top of the resort.  I will be on the executive of the new community summer club which is just being formulated but will not be in operation until next spring.   We intend to have discussion next year with the three timeshare groups sharing the resort complex to make play time available.


----------



## Maple_Leaf

*Tennis and Golf at Horseshoe*

Ironwood, thanks for the information.  Congratulations on your position with the community summer club.  I am looking forward to using the new tennis courts you mentioned.

Have you been taking advantage of the cheap fall golf?  I understand you can get 18 holes and a cart for $29 and a voucher to return after October 15 for another free 18 holes.  Since you live in the Valley you probably have the VIP card for another 20% off, making it an even better deal.  It sounds like a good way to get in a bunch of rounds before the snow flies.


----------



## Ironwood

Maple Leaf...I haven't played much golf this summer, but hope to get in one last round before we head away for a week at the end of the month...I do get out on the courts 2/3 times a week.   There are some good late season discounts on the local links.  The new VIP card this summer, has reduced the discounts to 20% on green fees and lift tickets, and 10% off pro shop goods.  There are big plans for the redevelopment of the resort complex as you know, although things are proceeding slowly, likely as a result of the Ontario economy, which continues to sputter.


----------



## Maple_Leaf

*Other Activities at Horseshoe*



Ironwood said:


> Maple Leaf...I haven't played much golf this summer, but hope to get in one last round before we head away for a week at the end of the month...I do get out on the courts 2/3 times a week.   There are some good late season discounts on the local links.  The new VIP card this summer, has reduced the discounts to 20% on green fees and lift tickets, and 10% off pro shop goods.  There are big plans for the redevelopment of the resort complex as you know, although things are proceeding slowly, likely as a result of the Ontario economy, which continues to sputter.



Our family was up at Horseshoe in the summer.  Other than golf and swimming, here are some of the things we liked:

Mountain Biking: http://www.horseshoeresort.com/site/adventure-park/downhill-mountain-biking.html

Skateboarding: http://www.horseshoeresort.com/site/adventure-park/skate-park.html

The zorbing and zip flyer are fun to do a couple of times but are more gimmicks than activities you can spend a lot of time doing.  However, the skate park and the mountain bike trails are high quality attractions.


----------



## TrueNorth

*2011 Lodges Maintenance Fee increase by more than 50%*

I am a timeshare unit holder at Horseshoe resort.  I am sure many of you may have recently received your 2011 maintenance invoice indicating a jump of well over 50% of the previous year's fees along with a beautifully worded letter to unit owners telling them why it is justified.

In the end, the Timeshare Committee advises us that should we choose not to pay we will forfeit our units.

Well how's that for a how do you do?

Please believe me that I understand the predicament we are all in however I worry that once we AGREE going forward to these increased costs that we will surely be required to continue to foot the bill for refurbishment and increased maintenance despite the potential of future sales.

How do you feel?  The problem of course is that we don't know each other and that's where the Timeshare Committee has it on us as it will be difficult for us to group together to question.  I am interested in what the long term looks like for us timeshare owners.  Are we stuck forever at this increased rate even if more units start to sell as the Committee asserts?  We are being asked to make up the shortfall but there is no indication of what the distribution will look like once more units fill up.

Your thoughts?

JP.


----------



## chicklet

I would love to be able to forfeit my unit...no such luck.  Can't sell it or even give it away.


----------



## Maple_Leaf

*Five Years of Renovations*



TrueNorth said:


> I am a timeshare unit holder at Horseshoe resort.  I am sure many of you may have recently received your 2011 maintenance invoice indicating a jump of well over 50% of the previous year's fees along with a beautifully worded letter to unit owners telling them why it is justified.
> 
> In the end, the Timeshare Committee advises us that should we choose not to pay we will forfeit our units.
> 
> Well how's that for a how do you do?
> 
> Please believe me that I understand the predicament we are all in however I worry that once we AGREE going forward to these increased costs that we will surely be required to continue to foot the bill for refurbishment and increased maintenance despite the potential of future sales.
> 
> How do you feel?  The problem of course is that we don't know each other and that's where the Timeshare Committee has it on us as it will be difficult for us to group together to question.  I am interested in what the long term looks like for us timeshare owners.  Are we stuck forever at this increased rate even if more units start to sell as the Committee asserts?  We are being asked to make up the shortfall but there is no indication of what the distribution will look like once more units fill up.
> 
> Your thoughts?
> 
> JP.



Based on the letter you refer to, I understand Skyline has proposed a five year renovation plan (2011 - 2015?) to refurbish the place stem to stern.  However, to my knowledge they have only revealed the plan for 2011.  I'd sure like to see the whole five year plan.  We need a roadmap for how the future is going to look, not just a snapshot of next year then open your wallets.  Decisions made by a handful of timeshare committee members in a smoke-filled room won't go down well without good communication.  I know some owners want to run a timeshare on $400 a year and they should go bye-bye.  However, that doesn't excuse governing the timeshare under the cone of silence.

By the way, there is an interesting discussion going on here:

http://lodgesathorseshoe.blogspot.com/


----------



## Maple_Leaf

*Put Your Week on the TUG Marketplace*



chicklet said:


> I would love to be able to forfeit my unit...no such luck.  Can't sell it or even give it away.



If your week is a summer week, March Break or Week 52 I suggest paying the 2011 maintenance fee (ouch!) then put it for sale on the TUG Marketplace.  It will likely sell.  If it is a ski week you can give it a try.  You may get lucky.  If it is a mud week, well... good luck.


----------



## chicklet

It is not one of the great weeks so i see it being very hard to sell since there are lots out there.  It got us some great weeks throughout the years but we don't need the timeshare.


----------



## TrueNorth

*Newly added Facebook Group:  The Lodges Horseshoe Resort Timeshare Owners*



Maple_Leaf said:


> Based on the letter you refer to, I understand Skyline has proposed a five year renovation plan (2011 - 2015?) to refurbish the place stem to stern.  However, to my knowledge they have only revealed the plan for 2011.  I'd sure like to see the whole five year plan.  We need a roadmap for how the future is going to look, not just a snapshot of next year then open your wallets.  Decisions made by a handful of timeshare committee members in a smoke-filled room won't go down well without good communication.  I know some owners want to run a timeshare on $400 a year and they should go bye-bye.  However, that doesn't excuse governing the timeshare under the cone of silence.
> 
> By the way, there is an interesting discussion going on here:
> 
> http://lodgesathorseshoe.blogspot.com/



Thank you very much Maple Leaf for the information.  The link to the blog is great and provides alot of history, positive information etc. 

In an effort to reach a larger audience and to get know each other, in addition to this User Forum, I have added a group now on Facebook where more owners might have an opportunity to get to know each other.  The links to this forum as well as "Mister Ed's" blog were added.

The Group name on FACEBOOK for anyone who wants to join is:

The Lodges Horseshoe Resort Timeshare Owners

The privacy settings are open currently however will be adjusted as more individuals join.

TrueNorth.


----------



## Ironwood

As a Carriage Hills owner, I'm going over to the Horseshoe complex tomorrow to pick up my gold card.  Do you want me to throw eggs at the Lodges building?


----------



## Maple_Leaf

*You better not...*



Ironwood said:


> As a Carriage Hills owner, I'm going over to the Horseshoe complex tomorrow to pick up my gold card.  Do you want me to throw eggs at the Lodges building?



Ironwood, if you put an egg through a window over there my assessment will go up again.:rofl: Then I'll be over at Carriage Hills Saturday night to rut your lawn.

By the way, did you get in any of that cheap golf before they closed the courses for the season?


----------



## Ironwood

Maple_Leaf said:


> Ironwood, if you put an egg through a window over there my assessment will go up again.:rofl: Then I'll be over at Carriage Hills Saturday night to rut your lawn.
> 
> By the way, did you get in any of that cheap golf before they closed the courses for the season?



Maple Leaf...all in jest of course, but I share the pain of Lodges owners with the doubling of mf's.   We just paid our mf of $909 on our 2 bedroom lockoff at Carriage Hills, and that fee has doubled in 10 years.  As all three time-shares at HSV share the same resort complex, we can only all hope that Skyline follows through with the vision they set out for remaking the whole HSV complex, then it should restore some value to what we have.  And, I put my clubs away for the season two weeks ago when we had a dusting of snow up here, but Settlers Ghost which is still open was in full swing yesterday as I drove by because we have had an unseasonably beautiful week.


----------



## mariburr

*Help? Huge Increase; nearly triple at Horseshoe Valley*

New with time shares but anyone else receive or talk to Ellen about the huge increase in maintenace fees; from $40. to nearly $1100. starting Dec. 8.

Isn't there a law that they can't be raised that much at one time?
How many are turning them back in? Do I have any options? Turn it back or pay?
Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Maple_Leaf

*You may want to check out this site...*



mariburr said:


> New with time shares but anyone else receive or talk to Ellen about the huge increase in maintenace fees; from $40. to nearly $1100. starting Dec. 8.
> 
> Isn't there a law that they can't be raised that much at one time?
> How many are turning them back in? Do I have any options? Turn it back or pay?
> Any help would be appreciated.
> Thanks



There is a lot of information here that may help you:  

http://lodgesathorseshoe.blogspot.com/


----------



## Maple_Leaf

*General Meeting April 9*

Just a reminder to Lodges at Horseshoe owners that a general meeting is coming up, April 9 at 10:00 AM at Horseshoe.  We will be voting for two Timeshare Committee seats.  If you can't be there to vote, send your proxy with someone you trust.

It will no doubt be an interesting meeting.


----------



## JaneNL

*Lodges timeshare owners in way of Horseshoe development?*

Hi all, by now you have received the notification from Skyline that the maintenance fees for each Horseshoe Lodges week is about 2k.   

The company wants to develop on the property. See commercial strategy below, there is also a residential strategy.  Looks like Horseshoe is planning to be the next Whistler!

http://www.thebehargroup.com/featur...hoe Valley Commercial Strategy 2010 06 07.pdf


----------



## Ironwood

JaneNL.....thanks for the link to the Horseshoe Valley commercial development plans.  I live about 5 minutes from the resort so it's nice to have an update on their development plans.  Any suggestion of the ski resort becoming an international destination is a bit far fetched, as it's vertical is about 5000 ft short of Whistler/Blackcomb...but I made a few turns on the hill one afternoon last week and it's ok for a backyard outing.

Just realized this link is to the May'10 plans....thought it looked familiar.  Not much has happened since, so it will be interesting to see if they get going with these plans as spring arrives.


----------



## CSB

My daughter and I went for a late ski trip to end the season last week. I noticed that on my receipt for purchases was an extra tax item. I asked about it and was informed that it was a Skyline charge to cover some of the cost of their new development plans.

I suppose it is a good way of raising funds and it was a small percentage charge but it may annoy some of the visitors to Horseshoe. I was happy to pay in that instance if it will help fund things that bring extra value to my vacation ownership at Carriage Hills. I am very impressed with the staff at Horseshoe in the ski lodge. They have always been very obliging whether it is to fix a ski, answer questions, or get a glove that was dropped from the ski lift into out-of-bounds area. Last week the girl at the lift ticket counter told me that I could get discount tickets any time from Costco. (I was using a groupon kind of discount voucher). She probably should not have done that.


----------



## Maple_Leaf

*Renovations at the Inn at Horseshoe*

It appears that Skyline is renovating 27 rooms at the Inn during April.

http://lodgesathorseshoe.blogspot.com/2011/02/horseshoe-resort-shut-down-in-april.html

That work is planned for the Inn, not the Lodges.


----------



## Maple_Leaf

*The Latest News from Horseshoe Resort*

The Orillia newspaper was at the April 9 general meeting of owners.

http://www.midlandfreepress.com/ArticleDisplay.aspx?e=3068138

Additional information about the owners' meeting is reported here:

http://lodgesathorseshoe.blogspot.com/


----------



## Maple_Leaf

*Another Horseshoe News Story*

A local paper runs a story on the soap opera at Horseshoe Resort, describing the viewpoint of one of the owner groups.

http://www.simcoe.com/community/barrieinnisfil/article/998799


----------



## JaneNL

*Frog in a slow pot*

Thanks for posting the article.  

It seems very clear that Skyline has made a very aggressive move to eliminate the timeshare owners to make way for development.  Check out the Web, Lodges units can be found all over the place for rental rates at approx. $600 per week.  Sounds like that's the strategy, to keep some cash flow going until development can start making more.  

Fact is, the company could have left the maintenance fees at a more reasonable level, with the rest to operating costs coming in from rentals.  This situation is not a surprise to them, and is certainly part of a grand plan.

For those considering paying, what will happen next year when there are even less owners - are you willing to pay $3,000 per week?  Don't be a frog in a slow boil...


----------



## Ironwood

Here's the story about Blutrich the driving force behind Skyline and their various developments in central Ontario. 


http://business.financialpost.com/2011/05/03/the-we-and-the-now/


----------



## Maple_Leaf

*The End*

I received a communication from the Lodges timeshare committee.  It looks like 2011 will be the last year for the Lodges as a timeshare.  I'll enjoy my summer week and then it's done.


----------



## Ironwood

"The TSC did a pro-forma budget for 2012 and estimated that each of the 334 Lodges intervals in good standing would owe $5,752.45 for 2012 fees"....from the Lodges blog.  This isn't my timeshare, but the Carriage Hills/Ridge group share the same complex, so I follow the Lodges trials and tribulations as best I can....and is this where this is headed?  A demand for $5,700 or something like that in mf for 2012?  I've not heard of anything as outrageous in nearly 4 years on TUG!  Clearly the new developer wants the Lodges owners out.   Whatever grandiose plans Skyline has for the complex, I've not seen much in the way of improvements so far this spring....it looks like it's just property maintance and that's all.


----------



## Maple_Leaf

*Something is in the Works*



Ironwood said:


> "The TSC did a pro-forma budget for 2012 and estimated that each of the 334 Lodges intervals in good standing would owe $5,752.45 for 2012 fees"....from the Lodges blog.  This isn't my timeshare, but the Carriage Hills/Ridge group share the same complex, so I follow the Lodges trials and tribulations as best I can....and is this where this is headed?  A demand for $5,700 or something like that in mf for 2012?  I've not heard of anything as outrageous in nearly 4 years on TUG!  Clearly the new developer wants the Lodges owners out.   Whatever grandiose plans Skyline has for the complex, I've not seen much in the way of improvements so far this spring....it looks like it's just property maintance and that's all.



Some development effort must be in the works at Horseshoe because because they are registering interested buyers for ski-in, ski-out resort homes at Horseshoe Resort Village.  Prices start at $199,900.

http://horseshoevillage.com/index.html


----------



## Ironwood

Maple Leaf...there has been some talk of the new Horseshoe Village subdivision, but it is clearly in pre-construction stages as there is nothing visible yet.   Here is a link to a little buzz about what is going on.  Their site talks about ski in/out residences...which seems a stretch if I think where this development will be.  Nonetheless, for those who live up here, it's great news to hear of Skyline's plans to redevelop the entire resort.  Now, if the Lodges owners come out of all this relatively whole, that would be encouraging as we Carriage Hill/Ridge owners could find ourselves similarly squeezed one day!


http://www.buzzbuzzhome.com/horseshoe-village


----------



## Maple_Leaf

*Lodges in the News*

It looks like Lodges owners are in the news again.  Nothing much new IMO.  It still looks like this year will be our last.

I find the blogger's comment interesting that a five-storey abandoned building could be a monument to Ontario timesharing.


----------



## Maple_Leaf

*Showdown at Horseshoe on Saturday*

Just a reminder that an owners meeting  is scheduled for Saturday, September 24 at 11:00 a.m. at Horseshoe in the Fairway Room.  If you own at the Lodges you will want to be there.


----------



## Sandy VDH

Any updates?  Did anyone attend the owners meeting?


----------



## moonstone

I didnt attent because I'm not an owner but this article is in our local paper.
http://www.orilliapacket.com/ArticleDisplay.aspx?e=3311920   (sorry I'm not computer savy enought to make that a clicky!)
~Diane

eta - guess it made itself a clicky - who knew!


----------



## Harmina

Will any of what is going on between Horseshoe & Skyline have effect on the Carriage Hills & Carriage Ridge resorts?


----------



## Ironwood

Why is Horseshoe selling the Lodges TS units again?  I thought they were actively squeezing all you Lodges owners out!  And by the way, the colours are in full splendor up here this week. 


http://horseshoeresort.com/site/contact/lodges-timeshare.html


----------



## Maple_Leaf

*Legal Cover?*



Ironwood said:


> Why is Horseshoe selling the Lodges TS units again?  I thought they were actively squeezing all you Lodges owners out!  And by the way, the colours are in full splendor up here this week.
> 
> 
> http://horseshoeresort.com/site/contact/lodges-timeshare.html



As a former owner, I stepped away from that circus, so the following is pure speculation.  I suspect their legal team has encouraged Skyline to demonstrate best efforts in marketing Lodges units.


----------



## moonstone

*More angry owners*

The following is an article in the local paper. I feel so sorry for these owners.

http://www.orilliapacket.com/ArticleDisplay.aspx?e=3336610

~Diane


----------



## rjp123

Gong show.


----------



## Maple_Leaf

*Occupy Horseshoe?*

The local newspaper compares the Horseshoe Resort developer, Skyline, to Wall Street bankers kicking around the little guy and makes a final reference to an occupation of Horseshoe.  I guess the timeshare owners and their supporters would have to pitch their tents and occupy 4th Line Park.


----------



## Ironwood

Maple_Leaf said:


> The local newspaper I guess the timeshare owners and their supporters would have to pitch their tents and occupy 4th Line Park.



It is scandalous what Skyline is doing to the Lodges owners...and of course a concern to us owners of TS units in Carriage Hills/Ridge complex which share the same grounds.  But Maple Leaf, don't suggest a camp out on our beautiful new OMTC tennis courts!  Lodges owners would best pitch their tents on the Horseshoe grounds where they would be more of a nuisance!


----------



## CSB

I am reluctant to post at this point because I am worried that people will take this the wrong way but.....

What I see here is a very unfortunate circumstance for the Lodges owners. More and more people were defaulting on the maintenance payments. That leaves two choices. The rest of the owners have to come up with more money to keep the resort up to standard or keep the maintenance the same and have the resort deteriorate further and further each year.

From Skyline's point of view they would probably have preferred no defaults and owners to maintain the building to high standards. But defaults happened and the remaining owners are unhappy and unable to make up for the cost of running the Lodges properly. Skyline is spending millions to make their resort a destination and they have a decision to make. Should they pay thousands of dollars to keep the Lodges running and allow the owners to pay a fraction of the cost? Why should they do that? From a business prospective, they would want to take over and keep the property they own looking good.

If you rent an apartment with 2 other people and then they leave, does the landlord expect you to come up with the rent money or do they take pity and eat the expense?

I am heart broken for the owners and I realize that I might be in the same position some day if Carriage Hills owners were to default on mass but I would not blame someone else for my circumstances.


----------



## Maple_Leaf

*The Owners Strike Back*

It looks like a group of owners at the Lodges at Horseshoe have formed the Timeshare Owners Association (TSOA) and have a new website.  It appears the TSOA have retained an attorney and are pursuing litigation against Skyline and possibly the attorney that was involved in creation of the Minutes of Settlement.  Current and former owners at the Lodges may want to read the news from the TSOA committee.

If you are a former owner of one or more weeks at Horseshoe and want further information on any civil (or criminal) action, you may want to contact the TSOA.


----------



## Maple_Leaf

*Lawsuit Against Skyline*

The following is an update on the progress of the lawsuit against Skyline in the Ontario Superior Court of Justice by a bunch of former Lodges timesharers:

Applicants record to be delivered by March 16
Respondents record to be delivered by April 16
Case conference with Justice Campbell to be held by May 15, 2012

While the wheels of justice grind slowly, the Lodges building stands vacant, a silent monument to the folly of Ontario timesharing.


----------



## rjp123

A friend of mine bought a condo last weekend at their new condo development they are building at the bottom of the slopes.


----------



## moonstone

And probably paid _way_ to much for it, just like friends of mine who bought at Carriage Hills when it was starting up. (ie; they bought from the developer).
~Diane


----------



## rjp123

The condo was $200k for 650 sqf, 1 bedroom, 1 parking, locker and balcony.


----------



## CSB

Just curious. Have the Lodges at Horseshoe gone through a renovation and now being sold as condos or have they built new condos at the bottom of the ski hill. I was there in December and didn't see any new buildings.


----------



## rjp123

CSB said:


> Just curious. Have the Lodges at Horseshoe gone through a renovation and now being sold as condos or have they built new condos at the bottom of the ski hill. I was there in December and didn't see any new buildings.



They are building new condos at the bottom of the hill.

http://www.horseshoevillage.com/copeland-house.html


----------



## moonstone

*timeshare fight heading to court*

This article is in todays Orillia Packet & Times newspaper. http://www.orilliapacket.com/ArticleDisplay.aspx?e=3515169
Looks like the owners arent going away quietly. Court proceedings will take months -or more. Should be interesting.
~Diane


----------



## Maple_Leaf

*The Lodges are still being used?*

There is some evidence that the Lodges timeshares are continuing to be used by Skyline as rentals, although apparently with limited maintenance of the units:

http://www.tripadvisor.ca/ShowUserR...e_Resort-Barrie_Ontario.html#CHECK_RATES_CONT

_“Not impressed!”

Reviewed 26 March 2012

It felt like I had entered the 80's! The room was spacious but very dated. Firstly, they did not have a second key to give me. I was waiting for friends to meet me and could not get into the room because another key was not available. There was still garbage left from the last occupants left on the balcony/sun room. The dishwasher leaked water all over the floor. We had to call the front desk for more towels, a lighter to light the fire and sugar for coffee in the morning. There were no sheets left for the pullout couch. The heat was not controlled well and was very noisy. On a positive side, the kitchen was well stocked and had a large fridge. The room was not worth $300 for one night. The best part was I had a great time catching up with friends. Apparantly they are beginning renovations at the resort which is badly needed. 

Stayed March 2012, travelled with friends_


----------



## Maple_Leaf

*Awful Awful Awful*

The above title was borrowed from a June 4 review of the Lodges on Tripadvisor.  Based on this review and several others on TripAdvisor it appears Skyline is renting the Lodges units for about $300/night but they are not maintaining or cleaning the units on a regular basis.  What a ripoff but, hey, that's Skyline!


----------



## Ironwood

Here's the link to Horseshoe's range of accomodation starting at $185/night.  I would ask a lot of questions before booking the Valley Suite 2 Bedroom condos!  Skyline may not be keeping all their units up to par, but at least the grounds are being well maintained!  Anyone know how the new condo sales are going?


http://www.horseshoeresort.com/accommodations


----------



## Maple_Leaf

*Meeting on October 13*

The Horseshoe Valley Timeshare Owners Association (HVTOA) is having a general meeting on Saturday, October 13 at 11:00 a.m. at the St. John's Presbyterian Church in Bradford, Ontario.  Their attorney in the lawsuit against Skyline, Mark Arnold, will be in attendance to update all owners.

If you used to own at the Lodges at Horseshoe before Skyline terminated the timeshare then you may want to attend.  Remember, the shysters at Skyline still owe us (former) owners our pro-rata share of the refurbishment fund.  I am due a cheque from these crooks but am not holding my breath. 

You can contact the HVTOA here.


----------



## Maple_Leaf

*One more week*

The last I heard, a judge was scheduled to hear the case against Skyline on December 19 at Commercial Court in Toronto, at 330 University Ave.  If you are interested in attending, check the Commercial Court List early on Dec 19 here for the scheduled courtroom.

Make sure you check the website before attending because Skyline's clown-car brigade of lawyers are likely to try to pull some delaying tactics to postpone the hearing once again.


----------



## Maple_Leaf

*Court date moved to Feb 4, 2013*

The HVTSOA has announced that the court date has been moved to February 4, 2013 to allow time for settlement negotiations between Skyline and the owners.


----------



## TUGBrian

any update on this...looks like the court date was last month?


----------



## moonstone

Brian there was no court - it was changed to a case conference meeting as described here; http://lodgesathorseshoe.com/News.php.  There has been nothing further in any of our local papers. It will be interesting to see what is the outcome when all is settled.
~Diane


----------



## Maple_Leaf

*An Update*



TUGBrian said:


> any update on this...looks like the court date was last month?



According to the owner website, it appears that a mediation session is scheduled for May 16 between the timeshare owners' lawyer and Skyline's lawyer.  If an acceptable offer is put forward an owners vote may be required.

If mediation fails, a court date is set for July 29, 2013.


----------



## zilentbob

Very interested in the outcome here.

Any news from anyone involved in this ?  (now that it's 2015)


----------



## moonstone

I haven't seen anything further in our local newspapers since this ( http://www.thebarrieexaminer.com/2012/03/27/timeshare-fight-headed-to-court ). I don't know when the court date is or was. 

It seems that Skyline has renovated the building & is renting out the condos on the Horseshoe Resort site ( http://www.horseshoeresort.com/barrie-condos-rooms.htm ) as either "slope side condos" or "premier slope side" condos, starting at $129/night. 

It would be interesting to find out if any of the timeshare owners got anything out of the dissolving of the timeshare.

~Diane


----------



## adrake9156

*HVHOA and Skyline*

I have been following Horseshoe Valley HOA vs. Skyline. Now that everything has just "Faded away". All traces have been erased as if nothing  happened. My opinion ,unless I hear otherwise, is a settlement was reached:
The outcome- Lawyers filthy rich.


----------



## Maple_Leaf

Skyline has finally renovated the Lodges at Horseshoe and has renamed them the Slopeside Condos. They appear to be marketed as a condo hotel with up to three weeks personal use per year. Prices are $446,028 to $536,174.

https://www.buzzbuzzhome.com/ca/slopeside-condos#image-All-1

Sneaky real estate developers and their lackeys can steal the property of long-established Canadian timeshare owners and re-sell for millions. The rich continue to get richer. O Canada!


----------



## moonstone

Maple_Leaf said:


> Skyline has finally renovated the Lodges at Horseshoe and has renamed them the Slopeside Condos. They appear to be marketed as a condo hotel with up to three weeks personal use per year. Prices are $446,028 to $536,174.
> 
> https://www.buzzbuzzhome.com/ca/slopeside-condos#image-All-1
> 
> Sneaky real estate developers and their lackeys can steal the property of long-established Canadian timeshare owners and re-sell for millions. The rich continue to get richer. O Canada!



Every time we drive past there (we live 10 mins away) I feel so sorry for the original timeshare owners. They sure got a bum deal. The prices of the new condos are crazy!  We stayed in a timeshare unit there in 1985, many years before we thought of moving up to the area. We are not skiers but enjoyed watching people zoom down the hill, and some being loaded into ambulances at the bottom! Skyline seems to be trying to turn the Horseshoe area into a "mini Whistler" or something. Our oldest 2 grandchildren do love the Adventure Park there, and that is the only reason we visit the property now.


~Diane


----------



## Ironwood

We used to live within a short bike ride of Horseshoe Valley resort, and frankly those prices are completely outrageous.  A couple of weekends ago we took our bikes to ride the nature trail at Friday Harbour Resort on the south side of Kempenfelt bay off lake Simcoe.  It's a new all seasons resort under development.  Nice facilities, but condo's ranging up to $2 million.  Ridiculous!  Both developments are clearly being marketed to Toronto residents cashing out of a very expensive residential market, and retiring up north in lake country.


----------



## moonstone

We were just down at Horseshoe today (taking the 2 oldest GK's Tree Top Trekking) and noticed a lot of very expensive cars in the parking lot of the condos. Even our 14yo DGS commented that there was a lot of people with a lot of fancy cars living there. We thought the prices on those condos were crazy expensive until we saw the pricing at Friday Harbour -Wow! That development is on our list of days outings when we are bored, maybe we'll take our bikes!


~Diane


----------



## Ironwood

moonstone said:


> We were just down at Horseshoe today (taking the 2 oldest GK's Tree Top Trekking) and noticed a lot of very expensive cars in the parking lot of the condos. Even our 14yo DGS commented that there was a lot of people with a lot of fancy cars living there. We thought the prices on those condos were crazy expensive until we saw the pricing at Friday Harbour -Wow! That development is on our list of days outings when we are bored, maybe we'll take our bikes!
> 
> Diane...a heads up on the FH recreational trail.  I think if you take all loops you have a 7/8 km trail, but it's a twisting mountain bike trail.  The route is fairly flat, but as it has been newly carved out of the bush, the cinder bed is still soft in parts.  We found it slow going on our hybrid bikes with road tires.   It is a pretty track, and nicely laid out, but I don't think we'll return.


----------

